# Modern sound in my classic Goat - Advice?



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I'm getting ready to redo my interior on my 1970 GTO. I've got the carpet, headliner, dash pad, and gauge bezel on the way now from Ames. Before I install all of that though I want to put in a killer sound system to give my old goat a new sound. This way I can run all of the wiring under the new carpet. I already have a radio kit by RetroSound, and a pair of Infinity 6x8 6812cf speakers for the rear. Any suggestions on amps and subs, and possibly front speakers? I'm not looking to rattle my trunk lid off with crap hip hop, but I do want a full, heavy sound with strong bass and treble presence and crystal clear sound quality. I listen to a lot of Metallica, Alice in Chains, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, and other related bands. So are there any electronics gurus out there who can tell me everything I would need to achieve this? 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No Guru but i do likes my tunes...:cool. Check out my photobucket to see how i hid mine and left the stock AM in and also mounted hidden speaker box from under the package tray in the trunk. fronts mount where the air vents are in the kick panels...:cheers


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

put your 6x8's in the package tray and put 6" in the kick panels i've seen the panels for sale speaker ready, then i've been eyeing a spot in the trunk that is the back of the back seat and it has a spot that could easily mount a sub woofer firing though the seat towards the passenger compartment. hope it sounds great, i'm close to doing same thing!


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a good start. I'm going to be doing the same here soon. I plan on 2 10 inch sealed subs in the trunk (like you I'm not hip hop, rap super fan but do love some lows in my music). Then a couple of 6 3/4's in the package tray. I don't have AC so I need my vents down low and wont put speakers there. I also refuse to cut the door panels for speakers so I'm gonna try and hide a couple either in or under dash. Also check out this guys thread, he did a kick a$$ install on a 65. http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-audio-installation-build-log-36705/

Good luck


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I was also looking at the kick panels with speakers. Do they block much air flow from the vents? I do not have air, and like the nice blast from the vent driving down the road!

Previous owner mounted two 4" speakers next to each other on a bracket, then mounted that bracket into the stock location of the front dash speaker. Sounds awesome.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> No Guru but i do likes my tunes...:cool. Check out my photobucket to see how i hid mine and left the stock AM in and also mounted hidden speaker box from under the package tray in the trunk. fronts mount where the air vents are in the kick panels...:cheers


Great photos! I assume you fabricated the aluminum glove box? I dont think my current cardboard box is going to hold much more than my IPOD...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes i fabbed the box, my cardboard one disintegrated as soon as i started messing with it. i have i-phone/pad dock in the center console along with IR remote. I don't really listen to the radio or cd's anymore anyways when i have my playlist handy. If you mount a 4x6 in the kicks it fits perfect and since you will have to disconnect the cable it will be in the open position and allow air to flow in around it. Trying to figure out a way to run volume off the AM knob, that outta freak some people out..... I have 8" JBL sub and Three way JBL 6x9 backs in the box GTO series (go figure), sub is on separate 140 watt amp and controlled independently through the EQ, 4 main speakers are on a 400 watt Clarion amp with crossovers. "War Pigs" never sounded so good.....


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah the kick panel and package tray are the most common places, besides on or under the dash to install a nice pair of aftermarket speakers while keeping your interior looking original. How much of a music lover are you? And what type of budget you set aside for car audio? Knowing these things could help decide which level of sound quality you can shoot for. I am a music lover and listen to mostly ever genre etc hard rock, heavy metal or country. I would say Polk Audio DB series has the best over all sound quality for the budget minded. They are reasonably cheap ( about $60 for coaxial sets on amazon) but have a wide range of coaxial or component setup sizes to fit your application needs. The Alpine SPR series is a good set to go with if you like a lot of power( rms) and plan to play your music at high volumes. They are still reasonable for a set, which would run you about $100. If you are like me and you can't put a price tag on your sound quality then you can never go run with JL C3's or C5's( which you can find a pair on amazon or ebay for about $300) or even Focal. But Focal is very high end and you run the risk of getting put on the couch a night or two if the wife finds out you spent that much on "speakers"

Those are just a couple examples I threw out there to get you to start thinking price range and brand, and I did not mention amps or sub. Of course everyone has their own experience with different brands and speakers and at the end of the day long as your happy with the pair you choose the name on them does not matter, unless its a crappy brand, and in that case you get what you pay for.

I currently just had a temp audio system install myself to get me through the summer and point when I start my full resto. I tried a new brand my audio guru said I'd love, Memphis power series. I haven't heard the install personally, but my brother who I had go pick the car up from the shop said it sounded amazing. They ran about $85 a set. I have a kicker 650.4 wired to those, and a Kick L7 15" sub powered in the truck to a kicker 1500.1 mono block amp..Had most of that just sitting around from when a pulled it out my tahoe years back when I was into ground shattering audio. Of course the amps will be powered down a whole lot now, I don't want my trunk rattling (still have my spare etc in trunk too) and I have to be mindful of everyone else on the road since I have a convertible arty:

Oh and I went with this unit you guys can check out... Marine Source Unit from Memphis Car Audio

Its very small and works as a "head unit" but not your typical unit. Fully ipod ready, satellite ready etc. I installed in my center console where I have an ipod connect as well. I did not want to change my dash components at all with an AM audio and 8 track factory original. Will try and get someone to go by my place today and snap a couple quick pics of the install to post to the thread...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am old school still listening to cassettes <gasp> My '70 has an AM/FM/Cassette player in it from the previous owner, it blends in ok on the dash. I see some of the new space age stuff in there and IMO looks really out of place. I just graduated to a small mp3 player!!!!!!! Got me a cassette gizmo with a cord and inject it in the cassette and attach the mp3 player to it. I have all my classic tunes playlisted and book marked. The speaker on the dash and the new undermount speakers on the rear dash sound great (to me anyway). Between listening to them and the exhaust tunes.... sounds 1970ish and plenty loud. I've heard some of the garbage out there being passed off as music, I have yet to hear any contemporary tunes that sound as good as the Pypes-Duo.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. One other thing, do you recommend using the foil/tar sound deadening material? My carpet kit I ordered comes with floor insulation, so would the sound deadener be overkill or worth the money? And if so should I use it in the trunk as well? My only hesitation for using it in the trunk is I would have to then carpet the trunk, and I have yet to find a trunk carpet kit, and would have to fab it up myself.


----------

